# fog motor stuck! quick fix.



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I went to go test out my lite/fx fog commander, I had previously worked on it earlier this spring. Much to my horror, the pump didn't work. I removed it and de-soldered it from the diode board that's on top of it and using a 12v power supply, went back and forth on the polarity a couple of times and voila, back in business.


----------

